# Brian WAINSTEIN ARRESTED In Cape Town, RSA!!!!



## Whistleblower (Feb 4, 2013)

Brian WAINSTEIN ARRESTED In Cape Town, RSA!!!!


This is to inform the public of the arrest of an international fugitive by Cape Town CIPS with the assistance of members of the Flying Squad that tookplace on 8 January 2013. Earlier information received from a reliable source regarding a suspect who was listed on the INTERPOL wanted list, was pursued by CIPS members and after further investigation and contact with local INTERPOL (PTA) the suspect, Brian WAINSTEIN (aka Ben Benjamin) -ID.NO: 650210 5208 085 was arrested at his multimillion Rand hide out where he has been living an hedonistic lifestyle in the Cape Town Waterfront (C10, Juliet Marinas, DockRoad, Victoria and Alfred Waterfront, Cape Town). The arrest was expedited as information received indicated the suspect's imminent intention to leave the RSA. Brian WAINSTEIN had applied to the South African Home Affairs Department to have his surname changed on his Identity Book which would have enabled him then to apply for a new RSA passport, thus he would have been free to travel the world and not risk being arrested under the numerous warrants that have been issued against him Internationally. 
He recently travelled to Johannesburg, where he is not known, to find a lawyer that would help him fast track the process of acquiring a new ID Book. 
In the USA, where there is also a warrant for his arrest, Brian Wainstein went under the alias Trevor Thornton. His ex-wife has recently been released from jail on parole in the USA, it is not clear at this point in time if she was convicted under similar charges.
The suspect Brian WAINSTEIN is an SA citizen and is wanted in several other parts ofthe world as he was allegedly involved in the illegal distribution of huge quantities of steroids world wide and therefor his appearance onthe steroids most wanted list. He was previously arrested, charged and found guilty in the Dublin Circuit Criminal Court.
He has been released on a bail of R500'000.- , and he is currently still residing at his flat in the Waterfront, as well as reporting in person to the Sea Point SAPS daily to sign the "bail register". The case has been remanded to 8 February 2013 at the Cape Town Magistrates Court. 
With the help of his attorney Brett Carnegie, he is currently fighting his extradition to Nicosia/Cyprus, which issued his warrant of arrest through INTERPOL. In order not to be deported and/or serve any jail time, he will try to enter a plea bargain with the prosecution by agreeing to plead guilty and turn state witness, in exchange he will disclose all information regarding his past and present business associates. The suspect Brian Wainstein has also hired the services of a personal bodyguard, no doubt to protect himself from his associates and other people that will want to keep him silent. He has recently removed his number plates from his dark blue BMW 750 Li, which he had personalized and registered as "SHAMROCK WP". It is believed that he might have sold that car and went and bought himself a new identical model, also dark blue, which could explain why he is trying to keep his vehicle's number plate a secret.
Brian WAISTEIN owns several properties in and around Cape Town, one of which is situated in the up-market suburb of Constantia.


----------



## Whistleblower (Feb 5, 2013)

News Update
Brian Wainstein was arrested at his hideout on the night of 5th January 2013. (not the 8th as mentionned previously, my sincere appoligies Brian)
He has indeed bought himself a new  BLACK BMW 750 Li, with registration CA 966987.
And he has recruited a criminal defence lawyer called Maharaj, he wouldn't be related to Mac Maharaj by any chance???
And believe or not, he has applied for asylum in Zimbabwe!


----------



## Sherk (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw this on another board with a link to the article that showed I pic of the indictment. It was dated aug 12 2010. Is this a new case or is this the same old story that I read yesterday. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## Whistleblower (Feb 5, 2013)

Sherk,
This is a brand new story.


----------



## Whistleblower (Feb 5, 2013)

News Update

The article bellow was published by the Sunday Times on the 3 February 2013, Page 5.
I can't seem to have the option of adding the scanned article as a picture, so this is the best I can do for now.

Or you can follow this link and read the article on News24. 'Steroid King' fighting extradition | News24




N.2 JOCP 
NEWS I 5 

'steroid king' 
nabbed in SA 

BUYEKEZWA MAKWABE 

A WANTED man who 
allegedly supplied 
aspirant sports stars 
around the world 
with millions of rands'worth of 
illegal steroids for a decade has 
been arrested in Cape Town. 
Brian \Mainstein, 47, who 
apparently has 10 aliases, will 
appear in the Cape Town 
Magistrate's Court this week to 
fight an extradition request by 
the US. 
Wainstein had been living, 
alone, in South Africa for 
several months, said his 
attorney, Brett Carnegie. 
"We have briefed advocates 
to contest the extradition 
vigorously," he said. 
\Mainstein, who has been 
nicknamed the "steroid king" in 
some countries, made a brief 
appearance before magistrate 
Zwelidumile Sogwagwa last 
week. He was released on 
R500 000 bail. 
US high commission 
spokesman John Hillmeyer said 
the embassy was alerted to his 
arrest by the South African 
police. "He had a red notice on 
Interpol, and the red notice was 
a result of an outstanding 
warrant in the Middle District 
of Tennessee for various 
Fugitive to fight extradition to US 

narcotics violations. Our drug 
enforcement agency has been 
working with the SAPS on this 
case," said Hillmeyer. 
South Africa has a mutual 
legal assistance treaty with the 
US and American officials have 
been working on the matter 
with the Department of 
International Relations since 
October. 
Gharges include 
possession with 
the intent to 
distribute 
A warrant of arrest was 
issued in Pretoria on January 
16. Wainstein was arrested 
three days later in Cape Town. 
The tall fugitive, whose name 
first appeared on Interpol's 
wanted list in February 2011, 
has dual South African and 
Israeli citizenship. His South 
African passport expired in 
November 2004. 
Details of an elaborate 
operation, which allegedly 
made and distributed anabolic 
steroids through a comp?ny 
called Axiolabs, are contained 
in an indictment by US 
prosecutors. They say 
Wainstein ran a lucrative drug 
distribution operation with his 
wife, Siobhan Hatton, and 
others between December 2004 
and November 2009. According 
to US court papers, they had 
made a net profit of R76-million. 
He also faces charges related 
to the false branding of drugs 
and smuggling human growth 
hormone. 
Wainstein was convicted in 
Ireland for "supplying 
medicinal produce without a 
prescription". 
Dublin Circuit Criminal Court 
Judge Martin Nolan sentenced 
him to two years' jail, 
suspended for 20 months, and a 
fine of R1 200. 
Ofthe US charges, Carnegie 
said: "W?'ve seen the papers 
and we deny [them]." 
He added that the allegations 
would "be dealt with lawfully 
through the appropriate 
channels at the relevant time" 
and said that his client had 
"lundertaken] to, has and will 
continue to cooperate with the 
authorities at all times".


----------

